# Help identifying part.



## Chancelore (Aug 1, 2021)

Hello. I have a 2012 Nissan Versa 1.8 6 speed. I’m looking for a plastic hose that connects to the slave cylinder. Can anyone direct me to the hose name or to where to purchase online


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

I think you're looking for the one tagged 30650. If so, the p/n is 30851-1HA0A.


----------



## Chancelore (Aug 1, 2021)

VStar650CL said:


> View attachment 7667
> 
> 
> I think you're looking for the one tagged 30650. If so, the p/n is 30851-1HA0A.


Based on this diagram is 30660 the slave cylinder? And 30610 the master cylinder? If so yes that’s what I’m looking for


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

30610 is the master, the slave is off-diagram in another section. 30660 is a damper.


----------

